# 125



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

in my standard 6 ft 125 i have 1 tex 1 con 1 sal 1 jd and 1 rtbs now do you think i could get away with adding one more cichlid or should i let the others grow out and fill the tank and if i do add another cichlid i was thinking either another jd or a fm


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

so *** been thinking and i would like to have 2 jd 1 tex 1 sal 1 con and 1 rtbs in a 125 gallon tank. so how does this look long term would it be overstocked


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think it'd be over stocked, I do thing that if you're going to choose another cichlid that it should be something different... If you end up with a "pair" you won't be happy if you're looking to go long term


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well i do have bad news the texas died during the night so i put an oscar in, so in the 125 is 1 o 1 jd 1 con 1 sal and 1 rtbs. so do you think i could add another cichlid im thinking of adding a texas to replace the one i lost, or another jd and if they do pair up then they will get their own tank. but anybody have any other ideas


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

well i have the same 125G and I have the following... I know i am pushing the limits but so far everything has been great..

1 oscar
1 JD
1 green terror
1 salvini
1 texas
1 firemouth
1 nicaraguese
1 severum
3 silver dollars
1 pleco


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well i just got another jd so now in the 125 there is 1 o 2 jd 1 sal and 1 rtbs so my questions are if the jd pair up will the tank be big enough for the pair and the others on the other hand if the jds are the same sex do i have enough room left for another texas


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

also i was wondering sometimes one of the jd looks male and other times it looks female its only about 1 and a half to two inches so do you think it still a little small to be able to tell for sure


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Romble said:


> 1 oscar
> 1 JD
> 1 green terror
> 1 salvini
> ...


How long has that been set up though and what are the sizes? You have the potential of 96" of fish in a 72" tank and that isn't counting the pleco.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well thefull stock list in my 125 is 2 jd 1 o 1 sal and 1 rtbs so would this work out long term even if the jds pair up( not sure if they are male or female still a little small to tell for sure) and if this wont work what will work


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

So what happened to the con?

Your other thread you said you had...

1 jd 1 con 1 oscar 1 sal and 1 rtbs


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i moved the con to a different tank it was getting picked on to much but all the fish now get along well so far


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well i moved one of the jds out cause i didnt want a pair so in the 125 i have 1 o 1 sal 1 jd and 1 rtbs so any ideas on what cichlid i might be able to keep with them if it wont overcrowd the tank when the fish are adults. i was thinking mabey a texas


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

chrispyweld said:


> How long has that been set up though and what are the sizes? You have the potential of 96" of fish in a 72" tank and that isn't counting the pleco.


Inches to gallonage or length of tank means nothing. There is no "rule of thumb" when it comes to stocking a tank. Research is the rule of thumb. Could I put a 36" Red Tail Catfish in a 96" tank? - No.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

so guys any ideas on what type of cichlid might work out long term with 1 o 1 sal 1 jd and 1 rtbs in a 125


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> chrispyweld said:
> 
> 
> > How long has that been set up though and what are the sizes? You have the potential of 96" of fish in a 72" tank and that isn't counting the pleco.
> ...


I get your point. I was just using it as a visual reference.
However your fish should be able to swim a few (3-4 at least) body lengths and be able to turn around. With that many fish and the potential of there sizes they wont be able to do that without bumping into each other. That tank is going to be crowded and a WC headache in the future. That's if they don't kill each other first.

Terd has had some good success so far with his tank but you have to admit that it is few and far between. When someone is asking for advise it is not the most responsible thing to say check out Terds tank and do that!!

Likewise this is not the best setup to recommend to someone. It may work now but how about in the long run?

So again I ask, how long has it been set up this way and what are the sizes of these fish? You have to admit it is a pretty big factor.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok just saw his other post with the vid. Been set up for a couple months and everything is 3-6in.

Already looks like a pretty feisty tank too.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

still wondering if its possible to add another cichlid to my 125 with 1 o 1 sal 1 jd and 1 rtbs, if so i was thinking either a texas or a blue araca or a green terror. and if it is possible will it work out long term


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry didn't mean to derail.

Yes with that list another could be possible. Any of those might work. I would go with the GT as it would compliment your other fish nicely color and shape wise.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for the reply, i might go with a green terror do you think a texas has a chance of working


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes just as much as the GT.

With all cichlids it depends on luck of the draw. I have had FM's, Sal's, Nic's that all tried to kill everything and had ones that were super mellow, other than the Nic they have all been ruthless in any sized tank I have owned. It all depends on the personality of the fish.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well i just ordered a gt and a texas so ill get them in a day or two. i do want to ask a question about canister filter which one would be the best for my 125 gal tank with 1 o 1 sal 1 jd 1 rtbs and soon to be 1 gt and 1 texas(all of them wont be staying in the tank long term)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

A fluval FX5


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well it looks like im not getting the gt cause the place i ordered it from are out of them, so im just getting the texas. so how does my tank look long term and what are the odds of it working out. the tank is a 125 gal with 1 o 1 sal 1 jd 1 fm(just got it today) 1 rtbs and soon to be 1 texas


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys just wondering which list would work out better in the long run in my 125 gal tank. 1) 1 o 1 texas 1 fm 1 sal 1 jd and 1 rtbs 2) 1 o 1 texas 1 fm 1 sal and 1 rtbs 3) 1 texas 1 sal 1 jd 1 fm and 1 rtbs


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

so nobody has any thoughts on this


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys, well the sal didnt like the oscar and beat it up pretty bad so the o is in a different tank healing i dont think im gonna put the o back in. so in my 125 is 1 sal 1 jd 1 fm 1 rtbs and soon to be 1 texas, so my question is, is it possible to and another cichlid to this tank if so i like the robertsoni, mota, losielli and green texas. i would like to have a green tex and a reg tex but dont know how that would work. also if their is any cichlid that would work out better than the ones i said feel free to metion them. im looking for a setup that would work long term with them getting along for the most part


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

also thought i would add i can move some of the others out if need be so feel free to metion some ideas of a stock that would work out long term in my 125


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys just wondering which fish would be the best fit in my 125 in the tank already is 1 sal 1 fm 1 texas 1 rtbs now i would like to add one of the following robertsoni, trimac, green texas, mota, choclate,


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Dude I think your having trouble getting feedback because it is hard to follow what you have, your stock list changes every two posts.

March 13th


> so in my 125 is 1 sal 1 jd 1 fm 1 rtbs and soon to be 1 texas


March 14th


> which fish would be the best fit in my 125 in the tank already is 1 sal 1 fm 1 texas 1 rtbs


What happend to the JD????

In the span of ten days you have also gone through another JD, a con, an O, and had your first Texas die.  What size tank did you move the O, two JD's, and the Con too. Maybe you should just focus on what you have for a while. :?


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well the jds are in thier own 55 gal so mabey theyll pair up, the o is in a 75 gal healing up from the torn fins the sal gave it, the o will be staying in the 75, and the con i gave to a friend of mine to put with his females. as for the texas that died it never acted right when i first got it, it always hid all the time and rarely ate, so im not sure what was wrong with it. so in the 125 is 1 sal 1 fm 1 texas and 1 rtbs, what i am looking for is one more cichlid *** never had before from the list i said ealier, and if theres any i forgot that would work better than feel free to metion them


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

chrispyweld said:


> Maybe you should just focus on what you have for a while. :?


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

